# Alcohol 120% Ver. 1.9.5 build 4327 and Roxio runtime error.



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

This isn't to promote the use of Alcohol for illegal use, just a warning about a conflict.

I gave this new build a try, (1.9.5 4327) but soon found that Roxio 7s, " Creator Classic " would close with a " runtime error ".. 
Disabling the virtual drive had no effect.. Only after removing Alcohol did Roxio once again work..  

I know TSGers and guests use this software, so I though I would just tell of my findings.
I searched google for this error in Roxio, and didn't find much help..


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey, would you look at that.. My little post made the top 3 of a google search for "Roxio runtime error"..  :up:

I hope this can help others, if they too try these two together. 
Or have a work around.


----------

